# Maglite Services



## cdrake261 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm offering services to modify maglite momentary switch for those who rather have somebody else do it for them. What this service entails is: Taking a stock maglite switch, cutting off the tower, drilling two holes for feeding wires through, and wiring up leads to go to the driver. All leads are ~8" to allow for flexible installation and to prevent the green signal wires from being affected by electrical interference. My switches can theoretically handle 6.5amps via 18ga wires, and I'll personally guarantee these switches to work upon arrival as I test each one prior to sending out. 

Here's is what to expect:















My prices:

If providing a core replacement, $15 plus shipping
If no core replacement is provided, $25 plus shipping

*(Note: At this time I'm currently only accepting Money Order until I get a paypal set up)*

If you are wanting maglite switch service outside of what's shown above, please send me an email at [email protected] with "Custom maglite switch" in the subject title and state your CPF username within the context of the email.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I also have semi-clear polycarbonate optical plugs for sale for those interested. ~.35 mm long, 1/8" diameter that works great for those wanting a status LED from TaskLED drivers or external voltage monitors.

I can also drill a 1/8" hole for you if want me to perform this service for you. Includes drilling the hole, the plug, sealed and weather proofed.

Here's is what to expect:











My prices:

~.35mm long 1/8" diameter plug, $1.50 shipped up to one ounce (ship via USPS)
Maglite plug installation, $15 plus shipping

*(Note: At this time I'm currently only accepting Money Order until I get a paypal set up)*

******************************************************************
*Disclaimer: Prices and availability is subject to change without notice, those agree to receive service or services prior to price changes will still get services at those price posted at time of requested service or services.
******************************************************************


----------

